# Chimney on Master Built Pro?



## kazoo (Aug 23, 2016)

Have just picked up a 30" Masterbuilt Pro dual fuel smoker from Home Depot.  In-store price was $10 lower than Bass Pro Shops, but HD on-line price was another $10 less.  Store honored on-line price,which I thought was great.

Entire kit packed with considerable care to make assembling the smoker fairly easy.  Took most of 90 minutes to assemble, including drilling attachment hole at bottom of each leg.  Just a word to others when assembling their smoker: open the shipping box & complete the assembly on it.  Should prevent scratching the surface, plus makes it easier to find the screws & nuts that you will certainly drop during the assembly.

Have spent the last week lurking on this site, getting some great ideas from all of you.  Here are the mods I'm looking at doing:

     a. Have already decided to go natural gas with this.  Jeff's Backyard on Nakoma did the

         alteration to the stock orifice and sold me the 12" hose to go with it.

     b. mount smoker on a wheeled dolly & attach some sides to alleviate the wind problem 

     c. install some gasket material around the doors to help sealing/temp control

     d. drill some access holes for digital thermometer leads [threaded rod for lamp install seems  

         is what I'll use for that]

Am looking at going the cast iron skillet method for wood, large aluminum pan for water.

Am thinking about altering the top back vent.  Noticed that many other smokers have a chimney vent, using a sliding flapper to adjust the draft.  Obviously, the basic vent must do an adequate job; just wondering  anyone knows if doing this to the MBP is possible or even desirable? 

Will post pictures of completed project.

Sorry for the long first post.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 24, 2016)

Below is a link to a thread I created showing some mods I did with my Masterbuilt gasser.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129949/my-masterbuilt-gasser-mods


----------

